# [Resolved] Kindle for PC: Downloading Books... Slow / Frozen?



## PR1392 (Oct 4, 2010)

I am using Windows 7 and had trouble with downloading books. It took forever. The problem seems to be with Kindle for PC 1.2.x. I resolved it by uninstalling 1.2.1 and installing 1.1.1, which you can get here: http://www.filehippo.com/download_kindle_for_pc/changelog/7605/. I've sent feedback to Amazon letting them know about this.

Peace!


----------



## dsmth (Jul 8, 2011)

The newest kindle software for the pc (july 2011) is unusable on vista ultimate 64 bit.  Backed off to 1.1 (above).  Works fine.

Thanks!


----------

